# My 1400 Epson is not printing on Vellum paper.



## DogPound71 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have been trying to print some sheets of vellum paper on my 1400 Epson and it will not read the paper. I have changed settings and nothing. I thought I was having trouble with my paper itself so I put plain white paper and color photo paper and both went through, but the vellum is not reading the print head (I guess). It is like the printer can not reconize the paper. I bought sheets of the paper at this paper store called Kellys paper store outlet. I do not know the name of the paper I was just trying it out before I by a ream of it. I am glad I did not since it seems the printer can not print it. Has any one had the same trouble or do you have an idea on how to get the printer to reconize it? I even told the printer I was using Presentation photo paper. Thank you for your time.


----------



## nuclear_j (Dec 9, 2009)

That's a weird problem, have you tried feeding the paper one sheet at a time?


----------



## tamorob (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi

I'm not really sure what you mean when you say that your printer isn't reading the paper, but if it's the same issue that I had where the printer won't pick up the vellum, I think I can offer you a solution .

What I did to address this issue was to apply 3 or 4 peel and stick address labels along the bottom of the vellum, which increases the thickness of the paper, in turn allowing the rollers to pick it up. This works for me every time.

I hope this solves your problem if that was the case.


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

You might be using the glama natural paper. I recommend getting the kimodesk film from kimoto. They sell it at Kelly. Try stacking your film on top of regular paper. I have never had problems print clear film on the 1400.


----------



## DogPound71 (Jul 7, 2009)

I found the problem. I had it on custom setting. I tried another picture using the default setting, and it worked. Sorrry for the late replay.


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

why are you using vellum with an inkjet printer? Why not just buy some waterproof film instead?


----------



## bweavernh (Jun 26, 2008)

Greatzky said:


> why are you using vellum with an inkjet printer? Why not just buy some waterproof film instead?


I believe his 1400 is like my Epson Workforce 310 and won't print on transparencies. He probably heard about using vellum as a substitute.


----------



## Upful Creations (Aug 7, 2011)

Greatzky said:


> why are you using vellum with an inkjet printer? Why not just buy some waterproof film instead?






greatzky is right! I ahve a 1400 and it works awesome with rf film water proof all the way! If you have problems with it, try changing the settings to ultra premium presentation matt in the printer settings. hope this helps, vellum is a waste of time in my opinion is you have an epson. For other printers it can work fine but not with an epson has been my experience. cheers
JlR


----------



## StampedTees (Jun 15, 2011)

We run the 1400 with blackmax ink and waterproof transparencies. The trick is to only have 1 at a time in the printer and to also use that ultra photo glossy paper. 

If you're not using accurip just make sure you change the setting to quality instead of speed. In photoshop I would set it to let photoshop manage the colors and change the setting to saturation as well. 

If you're printing these as your positives to burn screens you should try out the waterproof transparencies.. I think you'd be much happier with the outcome. They make much crisper stencils on the screens.


----------



## Upful Creations (Aug 7, 2011)

StampedTees said:


> We run the 1400 with blackmax ink and waterproof transparencies. The trick is to only have 1 at a time in the printer and to also use that ultra photo glossy paper.
> 
> If you're not using accurip just make sure you change the setting to quality instead of speed. In photoshop I would set it to let photoshop manage the colors and change the setting to saturation as well.
> 
> If you're printing these as your positives to burn screens you should try out the waterproof transparencies.. I think you'd be much happier with the outcome. They make much crisper stencils on the screens.





hey phil I have a question for you. When im using accurip how should I be printing my water proff trans... i dont have the black maxx system though just one black ink cartridge. I get lines sometimes and the image is not as black as if I were printing it without accurip and using the ultra premium matt settings? 

thanks in advance...
JLR


----------



## StampedTees (Jun 15, 2011)

For the $25 it cost to get the blackmax cartridge that goes into the standard black slot I would recommend just purchasing that. 

I'm not sure what settings would correct your problem though because we actually had the blackmax ink before we got accurip. 

I can tell you one thing for sure .. You will never ever ever get the black like the blackmax black with standard ink .. We tried for a while .. Even ran stuff through twice .. Tried doubling up trans when we'd burn .. nothing worked until we got that blackmax cartridge. 

Epson 1400 Blackmax Ink Single Cartridge (Choose Color)

Even with just the one there is a world of difference.


----------



## Upful Creations (Aug 7, 2011)

StampedTees said:


> For the $25 it cost to get the blackmax cartridge that goes into the standard black slot I would recommend just purchasing that.
> 
> I'm not sure what settings would correct your problem though because we actually had the blackmax ink before we got accurip.
> 
> ...




thanks bro! you talking about using just one of the black maxx cartridges or changing your whole system to the 5 or 6 cartidge black maxx? either way its not that much of a problem for me. It is just something I noticed. but if you are only using one cartridge maybe I should consider that. 

thanks again 

JLR


----------



## StampedTees (Jun 15, 2011)

Using just the one cartridge yields the same results it just runs out faster. When we had just the one I used to keep a spare just in case. 

Wether you have all of them or just the one you're going to get results that impress you. I know there are other inks out there that are supposed to do the same, we've just never used any others ourselves. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Michael Phipps (Jun 10, 2008)

Greatzky said:


> why are you using vellum with an inkjet printer? Why not just buy some waterproof film instead?


I got mine from Screen Printing Supplies

It works great in my 13 year old Epson and even better in my 2 year old Epson 3800. It makes life MUCH easier than using vellum or taping together 8.5 x 11s from the copy center.


----------



## nativesonjls (Jun 6, 2010)

SMR sales a vellum that's 29 percent thicker and 20 percent more translucent. They recommend cymk to allow more ink to be layed down (black) 100percent all colors (cymk) and high qualety setting on card stock to allow added dry time but high speed print can leave smudges still have not heard back on the epson 7010 and vellum, lexmark works great. Showed my printer this paper and he was amazed at the thickness and translucency.


----------

